# Linux uns Windows



## wpb (2. Juni 2005)

hy leute....

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die frage im "linuxforum" stellen
kann. aber immerhin hats ja was mit linux zu tun.

also...
ich habe derzeit winXP auf meinem laptop installiert. 
möchte jetzt gerne Linux parallel installieren. (allerdingd nicht alle programme, ...
) muss nur ein oder zwei progs verwenden, dies es für windows nicht gibt.
also würd das ganz ja dann nicht "so viel" speicherplatz benötigen.
ich könnt natürlcih windows deinstallieren, platte partitionieren, und beides installieren.
gibt es noch ne andere Lösung? (Knoppix installieren, oder das Linux einfach auf ne externe- platte (usb2) (wenn das geht..)

vielleicht hat ja wer ne idee. 

danke


----------



## elmyth (2. Juni 2005)

Entweder immer von einer Knoppix (o.Ä.) Live-CD booten bzw nutzen oder auf einer externen Festplatte, wenn du keine Partition mehr auf der interen frei hast und Win nicht platt machen willst. Eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir da nicht ein.


----------



## generador (2. Juni 2005)

wenn du es fest installieren möchtest kannst du mit Partition Magic die Partition von Windows verkleinern und so den Speciherplatz für Linux freigeben
Je nachdem wieviel du brauchst, ich denke 5GB sollten dafür reichen
Wenn du nun genug freien Speicherplatz hast kannst Linux installiern und den Bootloader (entweder Lilo oder Grub, je nach Distri) in den Master Boot Record schreiben
Damit kannst du dann Windows oder Linux booten je nachdem was du haben willst


----------



## Julian Maicher (2. Juni 2005)

Partition Magic ist immer so eine Sache. Wenn du das machst, dann bitte vorher auch ein Backup machen.
Sicherlich kannst du Linux auch auf einer USB-Festplatte installieren, allerdings muss dazu dein BIOS das Booten von USB unterstützen.
Knoppix wäre auch eine Lösung. Am besten du erstellst dir dann eine Homeverzeichnis auf der USB-Festplatte oder z.B. auf einem USB-Stick. Dann werden deine Einstellungen dauerhaft gespeichert und die Programme kannst du dort dann auch ablegen (wäre ja lästig, wenn man jedes mal die Programme neu installieren müsste).
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein Virtual PC zu installieren und dann dort Linux auszuführen. Vorraussetzung dafür ist natürlich ein geeignetes Programm (VMware, MS Virtual PC ..) und die nötigen Ressourcen (vor allem RAM).


----------



## wpb (2. Juni 2005)

Naja an die Lösung mit Partition Magic hab ich auch schon gedacht. hab ne
partition mit 40GB und noch über 10 GB frei. also vom platz her kein problem...
ist es besser die partition vorher zu formatieren. (Daten irgendwo zwischenspeichern), die "leere" partiton dann mit partition magic wiedeerum zu unterteilen, und dann die Daten 
wieder zurückkopieren, bzw. Linux insatllieren, oder kann man ich die derzeit "volle" partition
einfach mit p-magic partitionieren. Nehm mal an da könnten dann Daten verlohren gehen?

ps: danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Cornald (3. Juni 2005)

Da wirst du Probleme bekommen. Fall du nur eine Partiton auf der Platte hast befindet sich ja deine Systempartion bzw das Windows-System darauf. Ich bin nicht sicher ob man das einfach kopieren und zurückspielen kann. Ich denke fast nicht.
Ich würd wichtige Daten und Einstellungen sichern, defragmentieren, pm benutzen, 5-7 Gig leer machen, Windows neu starten und danach die distribution deiner Wahl auf mindestens 2 Partitionen (eine  Swap eine / ) installieren. 

Die Knoppixinstallation funktionier schon ganz gut. Ist nur die Frage ob du eine GUI brauchst oder haben möchtest?
Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juni 2005)

Welche Programme sind das denn genau?
Moeglicherweise reicht es ja Cygwin zu installieren.


----------



## wpb (3. Juni 2005)

hy...

brauch eigentlich nur die Programme MONO und MonoDevelop. 
Cygwin kenn ich leider nicht. würd mir aber ja vielleicht weiterhelfen... oder?


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Helfen dir diese Links evtl. weiter?
Mono Homepage
Mono Setup (1.1.7) Windows Installer
Development Tools
.NET für Linux: Mono 1.0 ist da (Heise Newsticker)

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit] Ach ja, 1. muss Knoppix nicht unbedingt installiert werden da es eigentlich eine LiveCD ist, 2. wenn Du eher auf Gnome als auf KDE abfährst, kannst Du auch Gnoppix verwenden (It can be compared to Knoppix but Gnoppix uses GNOME as desktop environment). [/edit]


----------



## Cornald (3. Juni 2005)

Hat Knoppix nicht auch Gnome an Board? Man müsste es, bei einer Installation, nur einmal ändern, oder? Für Knoppix empfiehlt sich meines Erachtens nach Fluxbox... spart massig Speicher.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo!



			
				Cornald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat Knoppix nicht auch Gnome an Board?


Sieht nicht so aus:


> Welche Software ist auf der KNOPPIX-CD installiert?
> 
> 
> Neben einer Debian-basierten GNU/Linux-Distribution (www.de.debian.org) sind an "Highlights" auf der Version 3.3 der CD vorhanden:
> ...


Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juni 2005)

wpb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hy...
> 
> brauch eigentlich nur die Programme MONO und MonoDevelop.
> Cygwin kenn ich leider nicht. würd mir aber ja vielleicht weiterhelfen... oder?


Hier bekommst Du Cygwin.
Da dort auch der X-Server enthalten ist sollte es theoretisch moeglich sein MonoDevelop nutzen zu koennen.
Ich hab's zwar nicht probiert, aber denke, dass Mono kompilieren sollte.
Bei MonoDevelop sehe ich im Moment noch das Problem, dass dafuer sehr viele kleine Libraries zum Kompilieren benoetigt werden (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) und dadurch die Chance, dass eine dieser Libs nicht dabei ist oder nicht kompiliert natuerlich waechst.
Weiterhin wollte der Bluefish nicht starten als ich ihn mal auf der Arbeit in meiner Cygwin-Umgebung kompiliert habe. Ich weiss nicht mehr genau woran es lag, aber dieses Schicksal koennte auch auf MonoDevelop warten.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juni 2005)

Cornald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat Knoppix nicht auch Gnome an Board?



Nein, dafür gibts ja Gnoppix  http://amu.debian.net/
Die sollten sich übrigens bei der Namenswahl mal mehr anstrengen, ist schwer das zu unterscheiden wenn man es ausspricht


----------



## Maulwurf01 (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe auf meinem Laptop Windoofs XP Home mit Service Pack 2 und ein paar tollen Updates von Microsoft. 
Ich würde nun gerne Suse Linux 9.2 Professional installieren, aber leider geht das nicht. Bei meinem alten Notebook hatte ich Windows XP mit Service Pack 1 drauf und da hat mir Linux angezeigt, dass ich eine Windowspartition habe und hat mir vorgeschlagen, wie ich diese verändern kann, damit ich Linux installieren kann.
Jetzt zeigt mir das Installationsprogramm von Linux aber leider nicht mal mehr meine Windowspartition an. Ich könnte also Linux nur installieren, wenn ich Windows plattmache und das will ich nicht. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Ich dreh hier schon voll am Rad...


----------

